# for those of you who grow Green House seeds try Mr. Nice seeds



## Pothead420 (Jun 30, 2009)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFACzSMQ2CQ[/URL]
this is a link to a you-tube vid!! i had this knowledge for a while as im sure some of you others know the story. but this is for all the new growers who get sucked into these scam artist. the only reason seedbanks like them keep going is there are always new growers to pull in with all the advertising they do. they might have a few good strain but if your gonna pay out the $$$ for GH seeds just scrap that idea and buy Mr. Nice the vid will explain why


----------



## MindzEye (Jun 30, 2009)

Thx, man I never knew that, but I know I didnt want to buy Green House seeds when I saw they only sell Femenized... I dont do Fems... Plus they are color coded? Am I too stupid to label my bag?


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

Good Video, I new Greenhouse were thieves!

                                                         Phatpharmer


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks, I was not aware of this.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 30, 2009)

They have been blasting Greenhouse over on another site too that I visit.


----------



## stevetosh (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks how interestring, I am now off to Mr Nice!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2009)

The comments were just as interesting as the vid.

Thanks for posting it Pothead420 

eace:


----------



## stevetosh (Jun 30, 2009)

stevetosh said:
			
		

> thanks how interestring, I am now off to Mr Nice!


 
.youtube.com/watch?v=i85wn9MmLNY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i85wn9MmLNY[/URL]


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 1, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Thx, man I never knew that, but I know I didnt want to buy Green House seeds when I saw they only sell Femenized... I dont do Fems... Plus they are color coded? Am I too stupid to label my bag?



they have both fem and regular seeds. and the color coated thing is gonna spread its a good idea actually. it has hormones to help the seed start off strong. but more importantly its so you can get a 5 or 10 pack of fem seeds with 5-10 strains that are color coded so you know whats what in the pack it allows then to send multiple strains in one pack.
but i also will not touch fem seeds.  to many problems with hermies


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 1, 2009)

I had heard the rumors of this here and another site so if there is smoke there has be fire! Thanks for the post.


----------



## MiracleDro (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh man i wish I knew this when I ordered them before. Now it makes sense why i got hermies off some feminised shark and widow


----------



## Exarmy (Jul 3, 2009)

thought this might confirm yall

Mr Nice Shark-Shock

OUT OF STOCK DO NOT ORDER------------- 
   strain: Shark-shock.

yeild: 500-600 grams.

flowering: 50-56 days.

15 seeds:

This is definitely the most successful breed of the late 90's (since its inauguration by Shantibaba as Great White Shark).It has equally famous genetic heritage and has been awarded a multitude of cannabis cups under the names of the Peacemaker and the Great White Shark. It's parents are well known as White Widow (a Brazilian sativa combined with a south Indian hybrid) and Skunk#1. It is a pleasure to watch this plant grow into a densely compacted white skunk with extreme aromas and equally pleasurable to use. Strictly tested, but only on humans. We never use our products on animals.Indoors, expect a 50-56 day flowering cycle and a yield of between 500-600 grams per square meter. Outdoors in the northern hemisphere, harvest in September to early October; and in the southern hemisphere, March to early April.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 2, 2009)

this is a link to a you-tube vid!! i had this knowledge for a while as im sure some of you others know the story. but this is for all the new growers who get sucked into these scam artist. the only reason seedbanks like them keep going is there are always new growers to pull in with all the advertising they do. they might have a few good strain but if your gonna pay out the $$$ for GH seeds just scrap that idea and buy Mr. Nice the vid will explain why [/quote]

Thanks for putting this vid up to watch, however i don't think that it's the full story, like is usually the case.

Like a divorce, when the business disolves you don't get to take all the stuff, i.e. plants...You surely wouldn't be getting all the seeds either, each takes a portion. Both business's get to use the stock to propogate new plants and sell the seeds like they always have.

Bad business practises haven't ever been an issue for them, customers aren't complaining about the product that they are recieving, The Green House Seed Company isn't in the toilet because of problems with those that trust and buy from them. What they are selling is good seed stock, and all the companies use the same basic genetics from all over the place including other company's, and them start reproducing them in the thousands and picking out plants for new projects of their own anyway.

I like some of the 'new', 2000-2009 strains that Greenhouse put out, i have a beautiful Arjan's Haze #1 in my Mom room, the original seeds were well matured and nicely coloured/marked/striped and all of my seeds popped... in my book that's a good sign, not a sign of a crappy failing company out to dupe you out of your money.

Don't pick sides in a divorce, you can buy product from both companys'; both are just trying to make a decent living. Green House has some plants that i really enjoy, and i will continue to use them along with a number of other companies, including Mr Nice


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 2, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> this is a link to a you-tube vid!! i had this knowledge for a while as im sure some of you others know the story. but this is for all the new growers who get sucked into these scam artist. the only reason seedbanks like them keep going is there are always new growers to pull in with all the advertising they do. they might have a few good strain but if your gonna pay out the $$$ for GH seeds just scrap that idea and buy Mr. Nice the vid will explain why


 
Thanks for putting this vid up to watch, however i don't think that it's the full story, like is usually the case.

Like a divorce, when the business disolves you don't get to take all the stuff, i.e. plants...You surely wouldn't be getting all the seeds either, each takes a portion. Both business's get to use the stock to propogate new plants and sell the seeds like they always have.

Bad business practises haven't ever been an issue for them, customers aren't complaining about the product that they are recieving, The Green House Seed Company isn't in the toilet because of problems with those that trust and buy from them. What they are selling is good seed stock, and all the companies use the same basic genetics from all over the place including other company's, and them start reproducing them in the thousands and picking out plants for new projects of their own anyway.

I like some of the 'new', 2000-2009 strains that Greenhouse put out, i have a beautiful Arjan's Haze #1 in my Mom room, the original seeds were well matured and nicely coloured/marked/striped and all of my seeds popped... in my book that's a good sign, not a sign of a crappy failing company out to dupe you out of your money.

Don't pick sides in a divorce, you can buy product from both companys'; both are just trying to make a decent living. Green House has some plants that i really enjoy, and i will continue to use them along with a number of other companies, including Mr Nice [/QUOTE]


I agree. I have never had a problem with my greenhouse seeds. They have always turned out top quality plants at a decent price. They have never done me wrong. I look forward to trying Mr. Nice seeds as well many other breeders.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 5, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> Thanks for putting this vid up to watch, however i don't think that it's the full story, like is usually the case.
> 
> Like a divorce, when the business disolves you don't get to take all the stuff, i.e. plants...You surely wouldn't be getting all the seeds either, each takes a portion. Both business's get to use the stock to propogate new plants and sell the seeds like they always have.
> 
> ...



I agree. I have never had a problem with my greenhouse seeds. They have always turned out top quality plants at a decent price. They have never done me wrong. I look forward to trying Mr. Nice seeds as well many other breeders.[/quote]

i hear ya!! but all im trying to say is if you buy greenhouse seeds your most likely buying F2s of Mr. Nices gear for more money than what Mr. Nice would be selling the real strain for. when the greenhouse started Mr. Nice took on Arjan as a partener they had a falling out. so mr. Nice left to start his own deal leaving Arjan with a thriving buiseness and no gear to sell so Arjan proceeded to buy up all Mr. Nice's stock to make seeds. half the strains that he claimed he won the cup with were won by Mr. Nice. 
JMO but Nice is a real Breeder and GH are just pollen chuckers.
im not saying there gear is total junk they have a few nice strains. but i think there fem line is junk like most. 
im just saying if you see something at GH you like. Mr. Nice might have the real deal in stock for less money


----------



## Rockster (Aug 5, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> this is a link to a you-tube vid!! i had this knowledge for a while as im sure some of you others know the story. but this is for all the new growers who get sucked into these scam artist. the only reason seedbanks like them keep going is there are always new growers to pull in with all the advertising they do. they might have a few good strain but if your gonna pay out the $$$ for GH seeds just scrap that idea and buy Mr. Nice the vid will explain why


Thanks for putting this vid up to watch, however i don't think that it's the full story, like is usually the case.

Like a divorce, when the business disolves you don't get to take all the stuff, i.e. plants...You surely wouldn't be getting all the seeds either, each takes a portion. Both business's get to use the stock to propogate new plants and sell the seeds like they always have.

Bad business practises haven't ever been an issue for them, customers aren't complaining about the product that they are recieving, The Green House Seed Company isn't in the toilet because of problems with those that trust and buy from them. What they are selling is good seed stock, and all the companies use the same basic genetics from all over the place including other company's, and them start reproducing them in the thousands and picking out plants for new projects of their own anyway.

I like some of the 'new', 2000-2009 strains that Greenhouse put out, i have a beautiful Arjan's Haze #1 in my Mom room, the original seeds were well matured and nicely coloured/marked/striped and all of my seeds popped... in my book that's a good sign, not a sign of a crappy failing company out to dupe you out of your money.

Don't pick sides in a divorce, you can buy product from both companys'; both are just trying to make a decent living. Green House has some plants that i really enjoy, and i will continue to use them along with a number of other companies, including Mr Nice [/quote]

You obviously havent actually met Arjan,otherwise you'd not be yammering away like you are,sorry.

You obviously drank Arjans marketing ***** Kool Aid.

Arjan knows plenty 'bout the dollar,knows faff all about plant culture.

Learn a bit about Shantibaba leaving Greenhouse.He IS a breeder,Arjan just leads out stoned rappers on monkey chains and proclaims himself the king of cannabis and makes plastic effigies of himself in the form of bubblehead dolls.

I've met the guy many times,not a nice man.

CENSORED.

EDIT


----------



## robertr (Sep 4, 2009)

I germinated 15 black widow from mr.nice but only one popped and it was male. I did some research on the seeds and it turned out there were alot of people having problems with thier seeds.  I contacted dr. chronic and he said it had something to do with a bad batch of seeds, so he sent me 10 replacement white widow from greenhouse and they all popped. I have since been growing feminized seeds from greenhouse, my two next strains from them are trainwreck, the church, germed one seed of each both popped. My two other strains I just started with them are fruit spirit from royal queen seeds and pure ak from female seeds. I never limit myself to one breeder, I do some research on the strain and breeder and then make my choice. I still want to try thr black widow from mr. nice, but I want to make sure they have no more seed problems. Lemon skunk from greenhouse is a great strain, one of my favorites. Female seeds all the way for me , no hermies yet out of the 30 or so female seed  plants I have grown so far. I used to use regular seeds but I found I save alot of time with the female seeds. Happy growing.


----------



## whiteeking (Sep 8, 2009)

my first time growing(and posting), i bought a 5 pack of green house seed from a shop in my local, the strain are church, they all popped and four of them are now flowering. The only problem i have is i find it a very slow grow. after 6 weeks veg i turned the lights to 12/12. they are four weeks into flowering stage and there is a good few buds comming on them but i still think they are 4/5 weeks from harvest. I have them in outside shed with 2 500watts halogen lamps on them , gave them a shot of micacle grow now and again, its a fairly crude setup but its doing the trick so far, any advice would be helpfull especially from anybody that has tried growing church previously


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 29, 2009)

Mr nice seeds are cheaper? Gh seeds are cheap. I think the Arjan dude is a good businessman and surely pissed people off along the way, but they really know how to run a business, which has probably been lacking with seedbanks. I have had decent success with their strains, but I think just about all of them are other peoples strains. I buy gh seeds because they are cheap. I really don't like the "kings kush" name- seems he is the self proclaimed "king of cannibus". I think that's crap. I don't like him thinking he's the king of anything. He built off of other mens hard work, and has no right to call himself "king". A businessman, that's all. A great one for sure. Their seeds are very good though. I've had the most success with nirvana and their prices are really hard to beat. I will check out the link now and stop typing cuz I'm a bit too stoned to operate.


----------

